# VCDS MKVII / MQB Platform, Handy Coding tweaks



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been trying to get some thinks working on the latest MQB model cars (VW Golf VII, Seat Leon 5F, Skoda Octavia III, Audi A3).

Things which are working:

- Disable seatbelt warning.
- Enable needle sweep/staging (Only on Seat Leon so far).
- Changing consuption to km/l (VW Golf VII, option was not available on NAV/CAR)

At the moment not more can be done. Also module 09 does have a password protection.

One thing for the Seat Leon, auto-scan was not possible. I had to make a full scan. No labelfile for the can-gateway was available.

*VW Golf VII auto-scan:*

Saturday,23,March,2013,14:08:21:11185
VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.3 (x64)
Data version: 20130228



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 5Q0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 42 44 52 5F

VIN: WVWZZZAUZDW076XXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CPTA) Labels: 04E-906-016-CMB.clb
Part No SW: 04E 906 016 AD HW: 04E 907 309 G
Component: 1.4l R4 TSI H02 5532 
Revision: WKH02--- 
Coding: 01250012232405082000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016AD 002006
ROD: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016AD.rod
VCID: 64CCAD4E6F700E3E0BD

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J743) Labels: None
Part No SW: 0CW 300 045 D HW: 0AM 927 769 G
Component: GSG DQ200-MQB H43 3902 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501301186050
Coding: 0014
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMDQ200021 001001
ROD: EV_TCMDQ200021.rod
VCID: 3A703336BD7428CE811

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 P HW: 5Q0 907 379 D
Component: ESC H75 0434 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 
Coding: 01FA6AA1202712720379060301CB2980560448C0608094F3002A0028C1
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 008020
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB_VW37.rod
VCID: 49925CFAE892B35618B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 907 044 Q HW: 5G0 907 044 Q
Component: Climatronic H02 0503 
Revision: 00001K06 
Coding: 00020014200100011005000000101000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X 002017
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X_SE37.rod
VCID: 356A200A946AC7B66C3

Fresh Air Blower Front: 

Refrigerant Pressure And Temperature Sender: 

Air quality sensor: 

1 Fault Found:
263426 - Air Quality Sensor 
B10AF 31 [008] - No Signal
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 82
Mileage: 54 km
Date: 2013.02.16
Time: 09:20:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 N HW: 5Q0 937 084 N
Component: BCM MQBAB M H14 0106 
Serial number: 00011302200814
Coding: 00101842C20102FB4F64400000040328100A000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 010001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_VW37.rod
VCID: 438E4ED2CABE6906D27

1 Fault Found:
787211 - Windshield Washer Pump 
B1261 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 67
Mileage: 666 km
Date: 2013.03.15
Time: 14:01:12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 655 M HW: 5Q0 959 655 M
Component: AirbagVW20 011 0361 
Serial number: 003M1R019G70
Coding: 98CCC000000000005C0000CF004800000065
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002126
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X.rod
VCID: 4A9063F6ED94B84E111

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 AE HW: 5Q0 953 549 A
Component: Lenks. Modul 007 0070 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 12011304220636
Coding: 0500
Shop #: WSC 40195 333 37120
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 009001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB.rod
VCID: 79F2EC3AF8F2E3D6C8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 920 860 HW: 5G0 920 860 
Component: KOMBI 235 0555 
Coding: 07A401082380000800080A00040000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008026
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_AU37.rod
VCID: E5CA304AE44AF7369C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 E HW: 5Q0 907 530 E
Component: GW MQB Mid 121 1109 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000231393
Coding: 030100042B086400EF00024C1C0F00010001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewLear 006010
ROD: EV_GatewConti_VW37.rod
VCID: 336E1E129A1ED986427

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 593 A HW: 5Q0 959 593 
Component: TSG FS 012 0006 
Serial number: 12121200012200
Coding: 003A03208000048100001000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3F864222A6560DE6B6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 L HW: 5Q0 909 144 L
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 119 1021 
Coding: 81
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 008022
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 3D7A382AAC5A1FF6A43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 959 592 A HW: 5Q0 959 592 
Component: TSG BFS 012 0006 
Serial number: 16011300090241
Coding: 003A01208000048100801000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 3E783F26A15C04EEBD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5G0 035 867 HW: 5G0 035 867 
Component: MU-E--ER 615 5561 
Serial number: 23111200010023
Coding: 02730000FF0000004011000100000000000000040000010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUEnt4CLGE 001025
ROD: EV_MUEnt4CLGE_SE37.rod
VCID: E9D23C7A0852D356B8B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Seat Leon 5F Autoscan:*

Wednesday,17,April,2013,20:24:22:11185
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.4 (x64)
Data version: 20130408


VIN: VSSZZZ5FZDR004xxx



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: XX - All Addresses
Scan: 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 10 11 12 13 14
15 16 17 18 19 1A 1B 1C 1D 1E 1F 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28
29 2A 2B 2C 2D 2E 2F 30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 3A 3B 3C
3D 3E 3F 40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 4A 4B 4C 4D 4E 4F 50
51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 5A 5B 5C 5D 5E 5F 60 61 62 63 64
65 66 67 68 69 6A 6B 6C 6D 6E 6F 70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78
79 7A 7B 7C 7D 7E 7F 80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 8A 8B 8C
8D 8E 8F 90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 9A 9B 9C 9D 9E 9F A0
A1 A2 A3 A4 A5 A6 A7 A8 A9 AA AB AC AD AE AF B0 B1 B2 B3
B4 B5 B6 B7 B8 B9 BA BB BC BD BE BF C0 C1 C2 C3 C4 C5
C6 C7 C8 C9 CA CB CC CD CE CF D0 D1 D2 D3 D4 D5 D6 D7
D8 D9 DA DB DC DD DE DF E0 E1 E2 E3 E4 E5 E6 E7 E8 E9
EA EB EC ED EE EF F0 F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 F6 F7 F8 F9 FA FB
FC FD FE FF

VIN: VSSZZZ5FZDR004260 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CMBA) Labels: 04E-906-016-CMB.clb
Part No SW: 04E 906 016 J HW: 04E 907 309 A
Component: 1.4l R4 TSI H08 5548 
Revision: WAH08--- 
Coding: 01190032232401080000
Shop #: WSC 16240 000 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016J 002011
ROD: EV_ECM14TFS01104E906016J_SE37.rod
VCID: 2952FC7A48D29356F9D

1 Fault Found:
17158 - Databus 
U1123 00 [032] - Received Error Message
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 5Q0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 379 A HW: 5Q0 907 379 A
Component: ESC H75 0333 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 
Coding: 20EE6A9220202A700079060601C3240456045400608024F200290020C0
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100ESP 008020
ROD: EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100ESP_SE37.rod
VCID: 3A703336BD7428CE807

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5F0 907 044 A HW: 5F0 907 044 A
Component: Climatronic H02 0503 
Revision: 00001K05 
Coding: 00000004200100011005000000101000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X 002017
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW37X_SE37.rod
VCID: 244CED4E2FF04E3ECAB

Fresh Air Blower Front: 

Refrigerant Pressure And Temperature Sender: 

Air quality sensor: 

1 Fault Found:
263426 - Air Quality Sensor 
B10AF 31 [008] - No Signal
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 13
Reset counter: 92
Mileage: 6044 km
Date: 2013.03.25
Time: 17:23:11


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 Q HW: 5Q0 937 084 Q
Component: BCM MQBAB H H14 0106 
Serial number: 00011231600516
Coding: 08080846C2C102FB4BE44080401C07081008000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00128
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 010001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_SE37.rod
VCID: 468857C6F98C5C2EF4F

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5F1 955 119 HW: 5F1 955 119 
Component: WWS370 120915 041 0574 
Serial number: 121005171737
Coding: 0BC5FD

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 HW: 5Q0 955 547 
Component: RLFS 024 0042 
Serial number: Y12M10D29H16M00S13S4
Coding: 00885D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 B HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K 002 0026 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 94231231404280
Coding: 0031051001
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002016
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000.rod
VCID: 3A703336BD7428CE807

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3Q0 959 655 P HW: 3Q0 959 655 P
Component: Airbag VW20 011 0185 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003M1PPEVSR4
Coding: 98CCC000000000005C0000CC000800000065
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW20TS6VW48X 001116
ROD: EV_AirbaVW20TS6VW48X.rod
VCID: 4B9E66F2E2EEA1462B1

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 454 001 510 12
Component: SideSensor_Df 008 0887 
Serial number: 3576U000000506DC3B0F
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 454 001 910 12
Component: SideSensor_Pf 008 0887 
Serial number: 3586U000000382BC3B0G
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 454 800 711 12
Component: SideSensor_Dr 111 0148 
Serial number: 3516RB134A200000000U
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 454 800 411 12
Component: SideSensor_Pr 111 0148 
Serial number: 3526R9F439C000000009
Coding: 2D2D2D

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: ----------- HW: 454 801 506 12
Component: FrontSensor_D 114 0149 
Serial number: 3556V1F6B50000000002
Coding: 2D2D2D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5Q0-953-549.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 953 507 AC HW: 5Q0 953 549 
Component: Lenks. Modul 007 0070 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 08111208490029
Coding: 9400
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSKLOMQB 009001
ROD: EV_SMLSKLOMQB.rod
VCID: 77F6EA02CEE6F5A6BF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5F0 920 870 F HW: 5F0 920 870 F
Component: KOMBI 336 0556 
Coding: 07A402002180000800086A00000000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB 008026
ROD: EV_DashBoardVDDMQBAB_SE37.rod
VCID: 2B5E0672422E81460B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 907 530 E HW: 5Q0 907 530 E
Component: GW MQB Mid 121 1109 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000117297
Coding: 030100F42B086400EF000648080F00010001000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewLear 006010
ROD: EV_GatewConti_VW37.rod
VCID: 336E1E129A1ED986431

Generator: 

Multifunction unit control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5F0 959 537 B HW: 5F0 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-PR6 H03 0100 
Serial number: 000000000A0024231012
Coding: 002000

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q0 915 181 D HW: 5Q0 915 181 D
Component: J367-BDM H08 0192 
Serial number: 00000000002990643092

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q4 959 593 HW: 5Q4 959 593 
Component: TSG FS 007 0006 
Serial number: 0000044271746 
Coding: 00100300C000040000001000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00128
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT 006001
ROD: EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 02008BD69524A00E987

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 959 811 A HW: 5Q0 959 811 A
Component: FOND_FHSG_DRV 005 0004 
Serial number: 00000000000000013598
Coding: 310000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 5Q0-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 909 144 L HW: 5Q0 909 144 L
Component: EPS_MQB_ZFLS 119 1021 
Coding: 01
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00128
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisMQB 008022
ROD: EV_SteerAssisMQB.rod
VCID: 3D7A382AAC5A1FF6A55

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q4 959 592 HW: 5Q4 959 592 
Component: TSG BFS 007 0006 
Serial number: 0000044292235 
Coding: 00100300C000040000001000
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00128
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT 006001
ROD: EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXCONT.rod
VCID: 010284DA9022BB1681D

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 959 812 A HW: 5Q0 959 812 A
Component: FOND_FHSG_PSG 005 0004 
Serial number: 00000000000000023551
Coding: 290000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5F0 035 846 HW: 5F0 035 846 
Component: MU-S-N-ER 039 0132 
Serial number: E1F01411120767
Coding: 04730001D70A000021110001000900002F0306040100010046
Shop #: WSC 02391 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd6C1PASE 002027
ROD: EV_MUStd6C1PASE_SE37.rod
VCID: E5CA304AE44AF7369D5

Media Player Position 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5F0 919 603 A HW: 5F0 919 603 A
Component: ABTmin_Std_Nv H45 0020 
Serial number: SEZ8Z9M56001B8 

Engine Control Module 2: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5F0 919 866 C HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2013 --- 0021 
Serial number: --------------------

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist (J791) Labels: 5Q0-919-294.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 919 294 B HW: 5Q0 919 294 A
Component: PARKHILFE 8K 002 0026 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 94231231404280
Coding: 0031051001
Shop #: WSC 00049 770 00104
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000 002016
ROD: EV_EPHVA18AU3700000.rod
VCID: 3A703336BD7428CE807

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jones0170 (Jan 18, 2021)

Have you figured out how we can activate and deactivate our rear electronic parking brakes yet? I am stumped there atm.


----------

